# Whipped body butter SOS!



## MotheredByNature (Feb 21, 2015)

I am having the most trying time with whipped body butter. It seems to be so easy but I am having SO much trouble with it coming out hard and crumbly. I have made so many batches and only one came out perfect!! Rich and creamy. I decided to try to not use cocoa butter and that batch was with Shea and coconut oil and it was light and fluffy. However! I want to use cocoa butter  Could it be that I am using cocoa butter pellets instead of a solid block? Maybe I am using too much? I've even tried cutting down. Say the recipe calls for 8oz, I've tried using 4oz and still it's too hard. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 21, 2015)

Whipped body butter that is light and soft is a matter of having enough soft ( liquid) oils as opposed to the hard butters. Shea butter is considered hard but cocoa butter is considered brittle. (It is harder than hard). 

You can use cocoa butter, but you need to add more liquid oil to make it soft and light.


----------



## MotheredByNature (Feb 21, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Whipped body butter that is light and soft is a matter of having enough soft ( liquid) oils as opposed to the hard butters. Shea butter is considered hard but cocoa butter is considered brittle. (It is harder than hard).
> 
> 
> 
> You can use cocoa butter, but you need to add more liquid oil to make it soft and light.




Ahh ok! I'm going to try that thank you!  I've also been cooling the mixture in the fridge until it's semi solid then whipping it. Is this correct?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes that is fine.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 21, 2015)

Can Mango Butter & Shea Butter get grainy in a body butter?

I just made a whipped Avocado Butter. I just left it to whip in my mixer until it was done.

It is like chiffon! I adore it!


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 21, 2015)

Is avocado butter soft?  Do you mean you whipped it by itself, without oil?  If so it will only temporarily be soft like chiffon. It will go back to being as hard as it usually is, that is just the nature of butters. You have to add a soft oil to make a butter softer.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 22, 2015)

I used SwiftCraftMonkey's recipe: 80% butter & 19% oils.
Avocado butter is soft by itself. I melted the butter & oils together & then put it in the freezer until it filmed over & then let my mixer take over!

By just I mean a week ago, it is very chiffon-y.


----------



## MotheredByNature (Feb 22, 2015)

I just tried using more liquid oils and it made a world of difference. Thank you so much!!


----------



## stubby123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lillybella, what kind of oil did you use in with your Avocado Butter...avocado oil?  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 26, 2015)

yes I used avocado oil, argan oil & jojoba oil. I can not get enough of this!


----------



## stubby123 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Lillybella.  I use mango butter, shea butter, aloe vera butter, and a tab of coconut butter and avocado oil.  Its very nice also.  I use 75%-25%.  I might try your recipe next.  Sound wonderful.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 2, 2015)

lillybella said:


> I used SwiftCraftMonkey's recipe: 80% butter & 19% oils.
> Avocado butter is soft by itself. I melted the butter & oils together & then put it in the freezer until it filmed over & then let my mixer take over!
> 
> By just I mean a week ago, it is very chiffon-y.


60% hard butters and 39 soft oils , you could get crazy here 
1% fragrance will give you soft and fantastic whipped butter


----------



## MotheredByNature (Mar 9, 2015)

How do you all package your body butter? I like to heat seal my products but the butter have been partially melting inside and making tiny bubbles inside


----------



## stubby123 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use 1 oz containers and shrink wrap, no melting.  Maybe you are using too much heat.  Good luck.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 25, 2015)

I use double walled jars then shrink wrap the whole container. Before shrink wrapping I do refrigerate the butter just in case, but I do think it would be fine with the double wall jar alone.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 25, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I use double walled jars then shrink wrap the whole container.



I do the same as Dorymae - no problem with leaking.


----------

